# ministry of cannabis?



## mike1245 (Jun 21, 2008)

found them in doctor chronic and seedboutique.
the bud pics they have look amazing. the doc only has feminized m.o.c. strains, white widow, big bud, carnival, and northern lights.

anyone have any experience with this breeder or their feminized strains?
i was interested. 

also "world of seeds" looks to have some good strains feminized too. anyone have any experience with them?

also anyone have any real success with femmed seeds from any companies? any to avoid? greenhouse? white label? dutch passion? thanks!!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 21, 2008)

i avoid all fem seeds.   i dont like hermies


----------



## luke (Jun 26, 2008)

hermies are good for breeding love one


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

explain that if you don't mind. how is a hermie good for breeding, wouldn't that just make the odds of your plants off spring being hermies higher?


----------



## mike1245 (Dec 2, 2008)

im pretty sure herm plants produced fem seeds when you let it pollinate itself. am i wrong?


----------



## umbra (Dec 2, 2008)

No you are correct. Hermi will produce female seed and carry with it the hermie trait. And degrade the entire genetic pool of cannabis for you and every generation after you. If you're ok with that.


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2008)

mike1245 said:
			
		

> im pretty sure herm plants produced fem seeds when you let it pollinate itself. am i wrong?



_*PLEASE!*... research the process. Hermies are *NOT* suitable candidates for producing seeds._


----------



## mike1245 (Dec 4, 2008)

woah woah woah. my bad my bad, all you gotta do is just say i'm wrong. don't gotta start talking about me degrading any genetic pools of cannabis. that's why i asked if i was wrong. i read somewhere that that's how fem seeds are made, that's all.

sorry.


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2008)

Theres a lot more to producing female seeds than inducing hermi's and letting them polinate everything in sight. I'm sorry if my previous response came off so stern. But as you can see, there are long term, far reaching consequences to doing somethings. If you read up on the subject more, you'll find that there is real science behind breeding plants.


----------

